
Build a dirt cheap, tough-as-nails field computer in a Pelican case - beamatronic
http://www.southernfriedscience.com/build-a-dirt-cheap-tough-as-nails-field-computer-in-a-pelican-case/
======
Animats
For about the same price, you can get a used Panasonic Toughbook on eBay.[1]
Those are rugged even with the cover open, and faster than a BeagleBoard.

I've been buying EeePC 1001px machines on eBay for under $40 for some semi-
embedded work. I put Xubuntu on them, and they get the job done. If they
break, I'm out $40.

If you're going to build stuff for outdoor use, coat the electronics with a
waterproof silicon conformal coat.[2] (Mask the connectors first.) This will
prevent corrosion on the coated parts. Automotive and marine electronics
usually get this treatment at the factory, but, annoyingly, mobile devices
usually don't.

[1] [http://www.ebay.com/itm/Panasonic-ToughBook-
CF-30-MK3-Rugged...](http://www.ebay.com/itm/Panasonic-ToughBook-
CF-30-MK3-Rugged-Laptop-L9300-1-6Ghz-4GB-160GB-TOUCH-Win7-/161426447741)

[2] [https://www.techspray.com/d-3-fine-l-
kote.aspx](https://www.techspray.com/d-3-fine-l-kote.aspx)

~~~
bootload
I dislike these type of replies. Read this:

 _" So I tapped into the wealth of Maker experience I’ve accumulated over the
last few years and build a new one, using a single board computer, some extra
peripherals, and a 3D printer. And I shoved the whole thing into a Pelican
case. Say hello to the BeagleBox, a dirt cheap, tough-as-nails field computer
for about $200."_

Anybody can get a mass produced piece of equipment if they spend money. Not
everyone can re-purpose cases, then hardware and convert it into a usable
device, that is cheap, hackable and fit for purpose. I have to read this
article again.

~~~
Dylan16807
It's fine to build a tool for the sake of building, but if you want to present
it as effort-saving you need to compare it to what you can buy if you know
where to look.

~~~
bootload
_" but if you want to present it as effort-saving you need to compare it to
what you can buy if you know where to look."_

wrong metric(s), cost-saving & (hack-ability).

~~~
Dylan16807
The core of this is a $60 system. It does not save money over a $40 laptop
that you could put in the same waterproof box.

And what does 'hack-ability' mean in this context? It's not easier to replace
any parts on the beaglebone. Swapping the screen is easier; nothing else.

------
codehusker
I avoid loyalty to any particular brand, but Pelican makes incredibly durable
cases that are unrivaled by anything I (and many anecdotal others) have seen.
If you really need to protect something, they are worth the money.

~~~
khm
In my experience, things that leave pelican cases in smoking ruins were unable
to destroy zero halliburton products. I was sufficiently impressed that I
switched luggage brands.

~~~
dv_dt
If you're worried about water, pelican tests their cases to be IP57, IP66, or
IP67 rated. I don't see anything about that kind of testing on the zero
halliburton site. Also my gut worry is that aluminimum cases w/ metal framed
closures would have a tendency to accumulate damage and leak over time more
easily than the plastic Pelican cases.

~~~
dogma1138
It's not in the same league even Pelican makes tools, ZH makes 1000$ posh
suitcases and 300$ lifestyle/everyday carry bags.

[http://zerohalliburton.com/collections/](http://zerohalliburton.com/collections/)

~~~
wyager
Wow, that web page is completely unusable on my computer. I'm scrolling at
less than 1 FPS.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Works fine on my HP Stream 11 with Mint Xfce in Chrome with uMatrix blocking
everything except zerohaliburton.com. Scrolling isn't super smooth, but more
than usable.

------
obelix150
I don't know how many of you have worked in or around salt water, but you
can't have anything besides stainless steel even exposed to salt air without
it corroding. Pretty unlikely a toughbook will last more than a few months in
this environment.

Even a pelican case being opened daily will mean corrosive salt will get on
the components, but its got more of a chance because it does seal tightly.

------
dmix
It looks like he has a v2 build here:

[http://www.southernfriedscience.com/the-
beaglebox-2-a-dirt-c...](http://www.southernfriedscience.com/the-
beaglebox-2-a-dirt-cheap-tough-as-nails-3d-printed-versatile-field-laptop/)

His blog posts are oddly undated though. Not sure why anyone would decide to
omit this.

~~~
roel_v
"His blog posts are oddly undated though. Not sure why anyone would decide to
omit this."

Because it's the smart thing to do. See
[http://doncrowther.com/blogging/blogpostdating](http://doncrowther.com/blogging/blogpostdating),
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/content-m...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/content-
marketing-strategy) or more in general
[https://www.google.com/search?q=don't+date+blog+posts](https://www.google.com/search?q=don't+date+blog+posts)
.

~~~
randy909
While I can get behind some of the points made in the articles you reference,
for tech articles the date provides very important context. Imaging the shift
in your thinking if this article was 10 years old. Little in tech is timeless,
especially hardware. Put the date, please.

------
kilroy123
From my experience with a raspberry pi's, they're disks can easily become
corrupted. If I needed a rugged computer out in the field, that would be a
last choice. (I know he didn't use a pi, but I'm sure the problem still
exists.)

~~~
dogma1138
That's a combination of cheap SD cards and an OS/File System that isn't very
conservative on write calls.

Older Pi's basically just eat SD cards for lunch when they were used
especially if you had swap enabled which you kinda had too for any realistic
desktop performance on the early boards.

It's slightly less of a problem now they have more RAM and tweaks to the OS
made the Pi slightly more compatible with SD cards but you are still going to
run into problems if you can't fit everything in RAM unless you are really
buying high end SD cards (and even then it's a bet).

The same holds kinda true for all of these embedded boards and memory cards
(unless you go for CF which are somewhat designed for "HDD" level of RW/ops).
If you are going to build Pi style PC I highly recommend to either get one of
the Pi like boards that has SATA or get an expansion board like this one
[http://www.suptronics.com/xseries/x300.html](http://www.suptronics.com/xseries/x300.html)
and just use a normal/low power 2.5" drive.

------
Vendan
Note one reason to go with something like a Beaglebone Black over other
options is that it has massive I/O options for electronics and sensors, and
the ability to go into massively reduced power sleep modes.(that depends on
the kernel, of course)

------
CoolGuySteve
This is cool but what about a waterproof tablet case and the cheapest android
tablet you can find? Would probably have the same computing capacity and is
easier to replace/carry spares/deploy multiple.

~~~
roel_v
Can't hook up external sensors as easily. It's hinted at in the OP.

